
How I Sold My Company to Twitter, Went to Facebook, and Screwed My Co-Founders - taigeair
https://backchannel.com/tuesday-april-5-2011-6c783a5dce42#.bf4s0wasi
======
petermcbeater
So the screw over was that the company fetched 5 million instead of 10?

Assuming a 3-way split, 1.66 million versus 3.33 million each? He had to take
a least a million dollar hit in that scenario, or did Facebook give him
something else besides a job? Is a job at Facebook worth over a half a million
dollars?

~~~
dsacco
At level ~E5/E6 in New York or California, yes.

~~~
petermcbeater
I messed up my comment, supposed to read "over a million and a half" I could
see ~500k MAYBE but 1.5million....

------
B1FF_PSUVM
_" Products that cause mothers to murder their infants in order to use them
more, assuming they’re legal, simply cannot fail in the world."_

All this is perfectly normal. Somehow.

~~~
knowaveragejoe
A better assessment might be that it is normal _ized_. We don't have to like
it, but it is what it is.

------
dollaholla
Why is a job at FB worth more than a ~$10M acquisition?

~~~
serg_chernata
Talking completely out of my ass, we don't know what kind of package they were
offering him. 10 mill isn't all for one person. Maybe he could make more over
the coming years at FB than he would from a share of 10 mill after investors
cash out.

Or maybe he was genuinely more excited about working at FB.

~~~
petermcbeater
Do investors get no say when negotiating an acquisition?

~~~
brazzledazzle
Could they compell you to take a position at a company as a condition of the
deal? Or maybe more importantly would they even bother? A single offhand
comment about not wanting to work there could torpedo the deal.

------
Esau
Isn't this a dupe? I seem to recall reading it.

~~~
dan1234
It has been posted 8 times in the last 6 months

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=How%20I%20Sold%20My%20Company%...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=How%20I%20Sold%20My%20Company%20to%20Twitter,%20Went%20to%20Facebook,%20and%20Screwed%20My%20Co-
Founders&sort=byPopularity&prefix=false&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

------
RodericDay
I read the book. He seems like an extremely unlikable guy, what with all his
cheesy pick-up stories and his hatred of ad-blockers.

However, all-in-all, it was a great read. I liked his take on Zuckerberg
thinking of himself as Alexander -- "Google delenda est" \-- or the vignette
where the Facebook VP asked "What is Facebook?", and the perky-possibly-a-
plant intern responded "it's not your social network, it's your personal
newspaper!".

It's worth trudging through the annoying self-promoting stuff for the insider
takes imo.

~~~
lazzlazzlazz
The "insider takes" are comical exaggerations and little else. The self-
promoting isn't a "veneer" to look past - it's the substance.

~~~
RodericDay
> I work in an open office, and have been to Facebook's open office campus
> many times. I love working in an open office, and think Facebook's campus
> looks excellent.

> Facebook Messenger has all of those advantages and even more, since your
> name is your identity and not something that requires exchange like a phone
> number.

> These are shitty glasses that are already being billed as <$150. (On
> Snapchat)

> Is there any evidence for this claim that a Tweet has more "cultural
> significance" than a Facebook post with objectively higher engagement?

You seem like one of the "true believers" he talks about.

~~~
lazzlazzlazz
I work in the Bay Area and I have opinions on technology - a stunning
indictment.

